# Oats vs. Grain- Opinions?



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

So as some of you know, my trainer is keeping his horse at my barn. His boy only. eats oats and beet pulp. He is very adamant about it being better for the horses then grain. Anyone have opinions about that? I am very hesitant to change anything... If its not broke, don't fix it. 

I am curious about the actual differences between oats and grain. The grain they get now is a good quality grain. I don't see why he thinks I should switch it up... Help please!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What grain? Oats are a grain. Oats vs. Oats? Oats vs. barley? Oats. vs. rice?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

No, no, no... Haha I mean like a concentrated grain feed. Like Poulin Grain Equi-pro endurance, as opposed to whole oats alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, then you would have to look at what is in the feed for ingredients, nutrient values, etc., take into consideration the work that the horse is doing, the pasture available, the hay, any other supplements and the individual horse.

Generally, if a horse isn't in competitive training and of "normal" health, all he really needs is good quality hay and water anyway. That said, it can be hard to get hay and water that have all the different elements that could be available. You could get your hay analyzed, your feed analyzed, the oats and beet pulp analyzed, the water, the pasture, the soil.... Then do a full blood work...etc etc. I think you get where I'm going. 

You could analyze to death, but like you said, if it ain't broke... 

I feed free choice hay, give a 12% supplement soley and entirely for training purposes, and provide free choice free running salt and minerals. I figure my horses have always gotten what they needed as they could get what they wanted. Other than one off-track horse with ulcers, I've never had an issue.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Have you ever noticed his horses poo before?
Well if you have you have probably also noticed that it is full of oats.
Most horses do not or can not even digest oats completly, they just poop them straight out.
I used to feed my horses rolled outs for while, I added it to the feed combination but noticed it was not really helping or changing anything, for me all it did was add to the amount of feed they were getting.
I am like you if its not broke don't fix it.
I will always feed Safe Choice and Omelene #200 combo to my mare. From time to time I will mix soaked beet pulp shreds when I need to add a little more for weight and I also add soaked alfalfa cubes to her feed but IMO oats do not really do anything for horses....more of a filler IMHO then anything else.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

That is exactly what I thought anyway! I was wondering if they digest any of it, since it is in the poo. And looks exactly the same as it did when in went in the other end. So if I were to take my horses off their concentrated feed, and replace it with the same amount of whole oats, they would be lacking in the nutrients they get now? Their can't be much fat in whole oats either, especially compared to a high fat concentrated feed, yes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charro (Nov 8, 2010)

We use rolled oats, this way nutrients are more accessible if your horse doesn't chew correctly.
We also translate your question as, processed food vs natural feed.
Natural feed without any preservatives and additives can not even be compared to natural feed.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

charro said:


> We use rolled oats, this way nutrients are more accessible if your horse doesn't chew correctly.


I have used both non rolled oats and rolled oats, my mare still pooped most of it straight out. My mare has near perfect teeth (says my vet) and has no issues chewing up her feed.



charro said:


> We also translate your question as, processed food vs natural feed.
> Natural feed without any preservatives and additives can not even be compared to natural feed.


I am guessing you had a typo in your last sentence and you meant 
"Natural feed without any preservatives and additives can not even be compared to *processed feed*"

Although I agree with your comment here, I must add that although you can not beat/compare "natural feed" it is lacking in the amounts of the added fat and nutrient that is added in the "processed feed". You would have to feed double if not triple the amount of the "natural feed" as you would the "processed feed" to get the amount of fat and nutrients most horses need.

In my opinion its Quality over Quantity for me.

So to the OP, I would keep the feed you are feeding now. So long as your horses are keeping a healthy weight and overall appearance I would not change feeds, and even if I did need to it would not be to an Oats and Beet Pulp combo.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

oats are just a natural high for about an hour,and like sierrams said,they don't digest much and then it is all gone.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

The question is more about the oats themselves. What are the benefits of feeding oats? High fat? From what I've seen they contain about 5% fat... True? 

Oats help with GI health, true? 

I understand natural feed is better. That isn't what I am concerned about. They really don't eat much grain, they eat mostly hay. We have only limited pasture because everything is covered in snow and ice. I am just trying to find out more about oats 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not 100% sure so I do not want to say what the highs and lows are in the actual content of Oats, I had it once printed out, but I think you can just google it. I will see if I can find it and post a link.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I have used both non rolled oats and rolled oats, my mare still pooped most of it straight out. My mare has near perfect teeth (says my vet) and has no issues chewing up her feed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I don't think changing feeds is a very good idea anyway. Given that what they're on now is working perfectly fine and they're happy and have nice weight. One mare is trying to gain weight and is on a high fat diet. She is looking fabulous. 

I kind of wanted to be sure I knew what I was talking about before turning down the oats diet. Thanks again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is what came up on the Wiki search on Oats.

Oat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


p.s. Your Welcome


----------



## charro (Nov 8, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> Here is what came up on the Wiki search on Oats.
> 
> Oat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


After reading much of that description, I think I'm going to start eating more oats 

Helps prevent heart disease, lowers the bad cholesterol.

"Oat protein is nearly equivalent in quality to soy protein, which World Health Organization research has shown is equal to meat, milk, and egg protein.[9] The protein content of the hull-less oat kernel (groat) ranges from 12 to 24%, the highest among cereals"

It also reiterates my prior statement, if you read the section for *Uses*

"Oats are also commonly used as feed for horses—as crimped or rolled oats or as part of a blended food pellet. The oat hull must be crushed ("rolled" or "crimped") for the horse to digest the grain. Cattle are also fed oats, either whole, or ground into a coarse flour using a roller mill, burr mill, or hammer mill". This is why everyone thinks they come out exactly as they went in, but they're not, the horse is actually digesting the groat as explained above, its the hulls they dont digest, thus, everyone thinks they come right back out without benefit.:wink:

p.s Thanks for correcting my typo, I'm fighting a real bad cold over here,


----------



## adiposestem (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree, with you natural feed is better than other foods out there.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

charro said:


> p.s Thanks for correcting my typo, I'm fighting a real bad cold over here,


anytime, I got what you meant just double checking.


Also, remember that is Wiki info, any Tom, ****, or Harry that wanted to add "info" to it can. When it comes to Wiki info I always research it before I believe it.


----------



## charro (Nov 8, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> anytime, I got what you meant just double checking.
> 
> 
> Also, remember that is Wiki info, any Tom, ****, or Harry that wanted to add "info" to it can. When it comes to Wiki info I always research it before I believe it.


I found some more useful information. 
This article was published in The Horse's Hoof Magazine Issue 14, Winter 2004.

It clarifies the common misconception that oats are high in starch, therefore, bad as feed for horses. But, oats have 90% starch digestibility, compared to around 30-35% for barley and corn.So when oats are fed (in appropriate amounts), they are easily broken down in the small intestine, and the enzymatic processes are not disturbed. 



Then goes on to describe the droppings again as well. 

Oats Part 1

Now making the comparison to equi-pro performance, the second ingredient is oats:?
Then you can see Corn and Molasses. Propanoic acid(preservative for animal feed, also used to make pesticides).

In conclusion, you can elect to provide natural whole or crimped oats to your horses diet, or you can feed the equi-pro which also contains the oats along with molasses, corn, pesticides.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

charro said:


> We use rolled oats, this way nutrients are more accessible if your horse doesn't chew correctly.
> We also translate your question as, processed food vs natural feed.
> Natural feed without any preservatives and additives can not even be compared to natural feed.


 
I just have to add that there are no regulations for what is considered "natural feed" Organic, yes, but not natural or all natural. Just be careful when you pick up natural feed for your animals (dogs included), still read the labels. "Natural or All Natural" feed is relative.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

like i said,oats is a high for about an hour and it is a filler for a short period,then it is gone.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I mix our own grain and rolled oats used to be a big factor but I have here recently switched to barley. The barley seems to be less dusty and the hulls are much easily digested. I have never had a problem with my horses pooping out a lot of hulls from oats. We crimp our own so we determine how smushed they get. We have one horse that is solely on crimped oats and that's it. She does very well on it. Never had any weight problems or issues with pooping them oat. I have also never had our horses get a high from oats. We have a twh that is very hot headed on most grains especially sweet feeds but straight oats do not bother him.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I feed whole oats in conjunction with Life Data Lab's Barn Bag for Performance Horses (1 cup, depending on the horse's weight add more or less). You adjust the amount of oats depending on their energy needs. Of course, they're on pasture 24/7, hay in the winter. I've had very good results. You should look them up, their vet nutritionists are very helpful.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

toosexy4myspotz;1338117 We crimp our own so we determine how smushed they get. [/QUOTE said:


> Crimping allows them to break down faster in the digestive process.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

mls said:


> Crimping allows them to break down faster in the digestive process.




Yes I know, this is why we crimp them. I don't have to worry about oats going undigested or buying crimped oats that have already lost nutritional value


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

So if oats are coming out the other end, are they really not being digested? If I were to pick the oats out of the poop would they have the same nutritional value as they do when they're "fresh?"


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I recently took my horse off grain and instead put him on accel vitamin and mineral supplement with a handful of oats at the recommendation of my trimmer. He also is out 24/7 with good quality hay. His coat and hooves look better and he seems to have more energy. I feed whole oats and I haven't noticed any in his poop.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

We I did feed oats to my horses, there was very little in their poop. My girlfriend's horses who are fed oats also have very little left in their poop. Must be a area specific, horse specific, diet specific thing... I dunno...

As a kid, ALL the old guys feed their logging horses oats. Lots and lots of them. Plus free choice hay. 

Actually, now that this has been brought up, I may switch my girl back to oats. The only reason I left was because another mare I used to have would go completely bonkers if she had even a handful of oats. I just like the idea of knowing exactly what my horse is eating and being able to go to my neighbour's and buy it direct from them.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> So if oats are coming out the other end, are they really not being digested? If I were to pick the oats out of the poop would they have the same nutritional value as they do when they're "fresh?"


It depends. Sometimes you canonic throw the poop and all you will find is the hull and no inside so, therefore the part that provide the nutrients was able to get digested but not the hull.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting. I would have to take a closer look at the oats in the poop... 


The things we do for these animals :shock:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I absolutely love oats and barley. I hate manufactured grains. I have never had good success with them. There are a lot of people around me who feed oats. Most of the show barns and training facilities in my area feed strictly oats.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I feed whole oats to my horses and they dont poop it all out theres hardly a oat in there poop. I know because i bring my horses in their stalls and i clean their poop out no oats in poop.


----------



## missyclare (Sep 14, 2011)

Oats are a grain and are high in sugar and especially starch. So, high, in fact that all other grains are measured against it. The "high" is a glucose rise. I would feed an hour after a workout, so the horse can recover with it, rather than get high off it. A horse at maintenance does not need grain, but a horse in work may need the extra calories. Beet pulp should be 1/2 and 1/2 with it and the beet pulp should be more than 2lbs./day. 
I tried to look up this Poulin Endurance Feed, which I couldn't find and wonder if this is an endurance horse?? Any way, I couldn't find that analysis, so don't know the NSC is. Then it takes the analysis of the oats and everything else that goes in his mouth to know if its too high. Total NSC of 10-12% would be best. Take a look at the feed bag and you'll probably find that this percentage has already been reached without the hay, pulp or oats. Watch his attitude and weight and make any changes slowly. If his workload changes, so should his diet.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you!

Here is a link to the endurance that I was talking about:
DECADE® ENDURANCE SPORT 11:8™ | Equine | Poulin Grain - Dairy, Equine, Pet, And Livestock Feeds


This is the high fat feed that I feed to my older mare and my stallion. 
EQUI-PRO® Pro-Max 12% Pellet | Equine | Poulin Grain - Dairy, Equine, Pet, And Livestock Feeds


----------

